# Raccoon



## jdmc0 (Nov 12, 2006)

Buddy gave me 14 of his chickens the other day. Something been getting one a night so i bought some live traps. The first night i caught me a cat. Then next night a **** and again the next night a ****. So being the person i am i decided i'd skin, gut, quarter and put in the freezer. I have seen a few recipes and talked to people that have eaten them wether on purpose or mistake. I am planning on smoking them in the smoker along with some other things this weekend. Does anyone have any recipes or suggestions that would be better for me to do? Or for that matter how many people here have eaten or would eat a raccoon?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Heard that it's kind of hard to tell if the meat was cooked because it stays red no matter how much you cook it..let me know how it tastes. Been wanting to try **** and squirrel


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

It is a regular at my house. My favorite way is to pre-boil until tender, then layer a 2 inch deep baking pan with 1/2 inch bread stuffing. Place white potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, and meat in pan. Cover with more stuffing and bake until veggies are done.

Bar-B-que'd is also good. Pre-boil if it's an old ****.

NO, the meat doesn't stay red when cooked.


----------



## jdmc0 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. I found a few recipes on the net. I think i will be boiling this critter with a few choice seasonings for a bit then finishing it off in the smoker.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Make sure you get all the scent glands off of the body. If not, the meat will be almost inedible. The 2 main ones are by the armpits. 
Parboil and then put in a crockpot with a bottle of your favorite bbq sauce.
Will


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Parboiling is important, to remove excess fat and to tenderize the meat. Roasting is a good option for cooking it too.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Why not the cat too? Asians can't All be wrong! :baby04: Once the fur is off there's not a lot of difference between a Racoon & a cat. Or a squirrel & a rat,or a possum. I've eaten all of them except for cat, maybe? You never can tell about those Chinese buffets.  Asians aren't too particular about what kind of meat they add to their rice. During my sojourn in SE Asia, I had occasion to eat all sorts of Exotics,including monkey & snake, but I THINK that I Managed to avoid dog & cat. Maybe not though. It's hard to tell when it's chopped up in little pieces & mixed with rice & veggies. It was all good though.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I never thought of chickens as bait, before this thread.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

They have a **** super close to Sturtgart Arkansas each year. It is a big to do. Lots of politacal speakers and such. Ask any Arkasnsas politation and they have been their.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

susieM said:


> I never thought of chickens as bait, before this thread.


I use the chicken feet left over from processing meat chickens as bait in dirt hole sets. Of course you have to let them "age" for a bit so they smell a bit better for the *****, coyotes and fox...

All kinds of left over processing parts can be frozen and later aged to use as bait.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've cooked and eaten '**** in almost every way possible but never heard of anyone smoking them. One could get most of the fat off the carcass but there would still be pockets of fat within the muscles to deal with. Bear meat can be smoked and the two would share the same fat problem. Whatever applies to smoking bear should then apply to smoking '****.

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have eaten it roasted...plain with no seasonings. it really wasn't bad. it was like beef only a bit gamier.


----------



## jdmc0 (Nov 12, 2006)

The raccoon was a hit to my suprise. I ended up parboiling friday for about 5 hours with some buter salt and garlic and a bay leaf then put in the fridge over night. Woke up saturday morning got the smoker fired up to just above 200 skimmed the grease off the top (lots of grease) put the **** on for 3 hours the removed and put back into the parboil pot and just let simmer. The meat was falling off the bone. My kids ages 9, 7, 7 and myself really enjoyed it along with my grandson age 6 and a brother in law. Most guests tasted it and was suprised it was good but would not eat anymore than a taste. All in all a good excperience...........cant wait to cook up the one in the freezer.


----------



## digdirtplanthar (Jun 22, 2007)

I take my time and remove as much fat as I can. You will find a fat pocket on each hindquarter the size of a golf ball. Remove this also. I skip the parboiling since I have removed almost all of the fat. 

I put in a roster that will set in my smoker. I salt, pepper, and use garlic powder the meat good before I put it in the roaster to cook. I bake in oven at about 325 until the meat falls from the bone. I then place in smoker and use green hickory to smoke for an hour or so useing low heat. 

The meat is already cooked so I'm just trying to add a smoke flavor to the meat. I then add a good BBQ sauce bring up the heat some and get hot all through out the meat.

I serve the meat on hamburger buns with dill pickles.
I have corn on the cob, baked potatoes and baked beans for side dishes.
I serve cantaloupe with a good vanilla ice cream for desert.

I've never had a guest go home hungry and I never had enough **** even for a sandwich for myself the next day.

digdirtplantharvest


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i've enjoyed most every critter i've eaten. that said i'd rather eat the cat they are tender & deliscious.


----------

